# Anyone used Koch Chemie Wash and Finish ?



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

https://www.koch-chemie.com/en/products/wash_finish


----------



## LostVulpine (Jan 28, 2017)

I've no first-hand experience but I know the guys at The Rag Company have been testing it recently and were impressed, if they bring it on to sell they will do a video about it I'm sure, but not much help to you now!


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

*Diesel Dave*
I'm a massive fan of KC and have a good selection. Never as yet had a duffun. They are easily the biggest manufacture and supplier, huge investment and products as sound as a pound. The more you dig into their range, the more you find. If they don't have it, nobody does and the variants are many. 
Friend of mine also of the same thinking *Radish293*
He does not come on here much as started and runs a KC forum now. Sure if you drop a PM to him he will reply. He might take time though, maybe hr can help you. A real decent lad too.:thumb:


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

I'm the same as Tony, the majority of my products are now Koch-Chemie because 1. They're the best in many cases & 2. they actually give value for your money.


----------

